# Accès internet impossible - NSPOSIXerrordomain:1



## magicnobru (2 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

pour le MBPro de mon frangin...

il n'arrive plus a se connecter au net, quelque soit le réseau , en filaire ou Wifi. Pourtant les autres mac connectés y arrivent...

NSPOSIXerrordomain:1 ( sur Safari ).
Toutes les autres appli net ne peuvent se connecter.
Le MB est pourtant connecté a la livebox

J'ai désactivé Netbarrier ( rien en stop list ), little snitch, ...

Petit passage d'Onyx : rien de mieux

Impossible de retrouver un accès au net

Une soluce ?


----------



## magicnobru (5 Mai 2010)

Pas de spécialiste ?


----------



## Tetonne (6 Juin 2010)

Find a solution if you use netbarrier

Launch Netbarrier
Cmd 6
uncheck Spware protection in secutity 

internet is back 

Hope it will help


----------

